# 2012 Ford F-250 Rough Ride



## cohibatex (Jun 11, 2015)

this 6.7L f250 rides worse than any other f250 I've been in and I'm not sure what the problem is as i haven't had time to take it in to the dealership yet.. it has a hard "shutter" just driving down the street and on the freeway it does the death wobble every month or so.. maybe some of y'all know what I'm talking about on this- on 239 from tivoli to hwy 77 there's a series of potholes close together (closer to tivoli then 77) and i hit them going about 65 or 70 when it was raining and got the shutter then death wobble and almost lost control and went flying off the road, it scared the **** out of everyone in the car. i definitely need to get something done to it, so anyone know whats going on? add. info it has 40K miles, bone stock, and my previous truck was a dodge 2500 mega and it rode 1000X better than this rig so I'm not just being a chick about it!!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Well with 40k on the odometer what do the tires look like? Have you changed the shocks? Had the front end looked at? Steering stabilizer replaced? 

If you have a rough ride from bad roads that one thing but if the equipment on your truck needs to be replaced and that is causing the issues then that is another story.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I replaced my rancho shocks at around 35k. They were shot. I could easily compress them and they had no return. Put some bilsteins on rides good enough for being a heavy truck.
Might want to check your weights too. All the ones the stuck on the inside of the wheel had fallen off.


----------



## blitz_81 (Aug 4, 2010)

check your tire pressure also. had mine rotated and they aired them up way to much. was like riding a brick down the road. kind of had the same issue just no death wobble when hitting bumps. I had death wobble in a dodge and it was no fun at all. I have a 2014 f350 and came from an 11 dodge 2500. to me the ford rides night and day better. but that's just me also. I am getting a little sway side to side when I hit bumps lately so I am going to change out my shocks.


----------



## cohibatex (Jun 11, 2015)

yakPIRATE do you remember how much $ those ran you? and blitz_81 what psi are you running now? mine are at 65..


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Run your psi's around 58 and that'll help. 

I'd look at Fox Shocks. I think blisteins are a little harsh.


----------



## cohibatex (Jun 11, 2015)

Interesting.. I would prefer some pretty soft shocks because the heaviest thing I tow now is a pathfinder now that the hunting truck is gone so I don't need the stiffest ride possible.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

cohibatex said:


> yakPIRATE do you remember how much $ those ran you? and blitz_81 what psi are you running now? mine are at 65..


I think. They were around $70 a shock. I run airbags in the rear too but keep them at 5psi when not towing


----------



## blitz_81 (Aug 4, 2010)

Tire shop put my 35's at 80lbs. I dropped them to 65 and the ride was a lot better. Bilstiens I looked at for a set were 270.00 I believe. I have a buddy with a diesel shop so I am not sure if that was list price or not.


----------



## cohibatex (Jun 11, 2015)

thanks for the replies, I am going to deflate the tires to ~58 psi at my next oil change and throw on some bilsteins and see what happens.. everywhere I see online says bilsteins make a world of difference in ride quality.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Bilsteins are nice but Fox shocks are better. In my opinion anyway.


----------



## cohibatex (Jun 11, 2015)

DSL_PWR said:


> Bilsteins are nice but Fox shocks are better. In my opinion anyway.


as in more durable or better riding?


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

It is my understanding that the fox shocks are a little stiffer than the bilsteins. As longs a s you are not planing on doing a baja 500 in your truck the bilsteins will be fine. I have the 5100s. they make more expensive ones that come with the a reservoir but you shouldnt need those. most people who buy those don't need them they just buy them for the looks.


----------



## cohibatex (Jun 11, 2015)

yakPIRATE said:


> It is my understanding that the fox shocks are a little stiffer than the bilsteins. As longs a s you are not planing on doing a baja 500 in your truck the bilsteins will be fine. I have the 5100s. they make more expensive ones that come with the a reservoir but you shouldnt need those. most people who buy those don't need them they just buy them for the looks.


was there an improvement in ride quality when you switched?


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

cohibatex said:


> was there an improvement in ride quality when you switched?


Yes, but the stock ranchos were shot. I've also used them on my excursion and they did well. For the price they are good


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Buy a chevy


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

cohibatex said:


> as in more durable or better riding?


Both


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Is your truck a crew cab? Long bed? If you came from a shorter truck to a long one it will ride rougher. Or seem to sometimes. Plus what the other gentlemen said..... 

And modern (2010 and later) F250 are 10,000 lb GVW. The same as an f-350. Most come off the showroom with the GVW upgrade. Used to be 8600 lb GVW. Rougher ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KATILLAC (Jul 27, 2005)

If it starts shuttering when you hit the bumps or pot holes change your steering stabilizer. I had to change mine twice in 6000 miles


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i put Sulastic rear shackles on my F350 and it made a WORLD of difference on my truck. rides so much better on gravel roads.

http://www.sulastic.com/sa-01


----------

